# Marine Aquariums > Marine Fish >  me hungry crab

## lost

At first I thought it was stuck but it was having a stretch  :lol:

----------


## Gary R

Good pictures  dave  :Smile:  looks like he was trying to turn his house over the right way  :lol: 

notice a bit of green algae on the glass there........

----------


## lost

That's ok its the red stuff growing on the sand that bothers me

----------


## Gary R

sounds like cyanobacteria which is red Algae ....I would say you need to increased water flow in order to decrease the stagnant areas across the sand.

and green hair algae is to much light.......cut your lighting down to five hours a day 

Then check your phosphates and nitrates again

----------

*lost* (28-10-2013)

----------

